# have someone do something



## airelibre

Is there a way of saying in Spanish 'I had my accountant do my taxes'? I know there are many close alternatives, like persuaded, made him, asked him but these all have slightly different meanings to 'have someone do something'.


----------



## Andaluz88

" Yo dejo que mi contable haga la declaración/liquidación" o " A mí la declaración me la hace mi contable".
 If you want to say something like "I had my car repaired" you could say "llevé el coche a arreglar/reparar".


----------



## airelibre

Thanks for the help, but these are not quite the same as the English, and if I were translating them back to English, I would translate them differently. Ie I let my accountant do the taxes/My accountant does my taxes is different to 'I had him do my taxes'.
The problem is that this construction is very 'English' and I'm starting to doubt that it can be translated according to its exact meaning.

In essence 'have someone do something' means to make someone do something/get them to do something but not forceably. Is this easily translateable or would a theoretical translator have to resort to a translator's note?


----------



## Bark

Suena un poco redundante pero se puede decir "*Hice que* mi contable me hiciera la declaración de la renta".

Un saludo,

Bark


----------



## kotosquito

Andaluz, these translations aren't bad.  I just wonder, since this is a causative use of the verb "to have" , something along the lines of "Me las arreglo para que el contador me haga la declaraciOn." , if "Le hago al contador preparar la declaraciOn." isn't a closer translation.  Maybe not: I understand _dejar_ to mean "to permit, allow", which is not quite the same as causative 'have" in English.  But it may be in Spanish, I hope that you clarify that for me, and thanks.  (I hope that the use of the indirect pronoun "le" is correct in my sentence, although I know it wouldn't matter in Spain.  I take "preparar" to be the direct object, thus, "le" is indirect.  Please correct me, if not.)


----------



## Andaluz88

Bark said:


> Suena un poco redundante pero se puede decir "*Hice que* mi contable me hiciera la declaración de la renta".
> 
> Un saludo,
> 
> Bark



Eso suena aún más a obligar a alguien a hacer algo y es precisamente lo que *airelibre* no quiere si no me equivoco, pero también seria perfectamente valida.

El problema es que esta construcción es típica del ingles y en español no tenemos nada parecido, así que tenemos que usar otras frases como "Alguien me hizo algo", "Lleve esto a reparar" y demás pero no hay nada exactamente igual. No obstante, el significado de estas frases no es que "hagamos que alguien haga algo", obligándolo de manera alguna, sino que simplemente lo llevamos a un profesional para que se encargue de ello y le pagamos por ese trabajo.

PD: Is this explanation ok for you kotosquito? Otherwise I can try to do it in English..


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

airelibre said:


> In essence 'have someone do something' means to make someone do something/get them to do something but not forceably.


In my neighbourhood, one way to express that idea, that action, is by using the verb "poner", e.g. "puse a mi abogado a trabajar en eso", "puse a mi contador a trabajar en eso" (colloquial speech and probably classifies as a regional use.)


----------



## airelibre

*Andaluz88* - perfectamente explicado.



Adolfo Afogutu said:


> In my neighbourhood, one way to express that idea, that action, is by using the verb "poner", e.g. "puse a mi abogado a trabajar en eso", "puse a mi contador a trabajar en eso" (colloquial speech and probably classifies as a regional use.)



Esto es lo más cercano al significado del inglés que he encontrado durante todo el día. Lástima que es coloquial y/o regional.


----------



## kotosquito

airelibre said:


> Is there a way of saying in Spanish 'I had my accountant do my taxes'? I know there are many close alternatives, like persuaded, made him, asked him but these all have slightly different meanings to 'have someone do something'.



To "have" someone do something is simply to arrange that they do it. It may be that I ask him, and he does it.  It may be that we have an arrangement that precludes my having to ask him every time (to do my taxes, say).  Their is no intimation of persuasion or forcing someone to do something.  If "Le hago al contable hacer (or preparar, to avoid redundancy) la declaraciOn." sounds too strong in Spanish, then it won't work.  However, my dictionary (Oxford) says that "to have someone do something" translates to "hacerle a alguien hacer algo", the example being "Me lo hizo volver a pasar a maquina"--She had (not _made_) me retype it.


----------



## Bark

Andaluz88 said:


> Eso suena aún más a obligar a alguien a hacer algo y es precisamente lo que *airelibre* no quiere si no me equivoco, pero también seria perfectamente valida.
> 
> El problema es que esta construcción es típica del ingles y en español no tenemos nada parecido, así que tenemos que usar otras frases como "Alguien me hizo algo", "Lleve esto a reparar" y demás pero no hay nada exactamente igual. No obstante, el significado de estas frases no es que "hagamos que alguien haga algo", obligándolo de manera alguna, sino que simplemente lo llevamos a un profesional para que se encargue de ello y le pagamos por ese trabajo.
> 
> PD: Is this explanation ok for you kotosquito? Otherwise I can try to do it in English..



You are totally right, it seems you are forcing him... The thing is that, as you say, there is no translation with the same structure but that does not mean there are no structures meaning the same... In English they don't say "I'm going to cut my hair", it is "I'm gonna get my hair cut" and, in the same way, "To have someone do something" could be translated as "alguien hace algo por mí" o "alguien me lo hace".

I would translate "I had my accountant do my taxes" as "Mi declaración me la hace el contable" or "Mi declaración la hace el contable por mí".

Regards,

Bark


----------



## airelibre

I hadn't thought about "arrange that someone do something", perhaps that is the best path to go down?


----------



## Andaluz88

kotosquito said:


> To "have" someone do something is simply to arrange that they do it. It may be that I ask him, and he does it.  It may be that we have an arrangement that precludes my having to ask him every time (to do my taxes, say).  Their is no intimation of persuasion or forcing someone to do something.  If "Le hago al contable hacer (or preparar, to avoid redundancy) la declaraciOn." sounds too strong in Spanish, then it won't work.  However, my dictionary (Oxford) says that "to have someone do something" translates to "hacerle a alguien hacer algo", the example being "Me lo hizo volver a pasar a maquina"--She had (not _made_) me retype it.



"Me lo hizo volver a pasar a maquina" sounds like " He made me type it again" or "He asked me to typed it again" but this is not like "I had my accountant do my taxes, in this case she didn't want to do it but she had to, although she probably wasnt phisically forced to do it, it sounds like that.


----------



## airelibre

Andaluz88 said:


> "Me lo hizo volver a pasar a maquina" sounds like " He made me type it again" or "He asked me to typed it again" but this is not like "I had my accountant do my taxes, in this case she didn't want to do it but she had to, although she probably wasnt phisically forced to do it, it sounds like that.



It's the same in English, if you make someone do something, you have a direct input on their actions, whereas to have someone do something is to indirectly get them to do something. You arrange for it to happen.


----------



## gengo

Airelibre, as I'm sure you know, it's unrealistic to expect every single English construction to have a corresponding Spanish form.  We say things like "Se me rompió el vaso," and there is no real equivalent in English, but that doesn't mean we have nothing to say in such situations.  We just express the idea differently.

This use of "have" is, as you say, very common in English, but there is nothing that maps exactly in Spanish.

I had my house painted / I had the painters paint my house.  Me pintaron la casa.
I had my tooth pulled / I had the  dentist pull my tooth.  El dentista me extrajo el diente.
etc.

And if you need to emphasize that you persuaded the person to do the action, there are ways to do that, as suggested above by others.


----------



## Mirlo

Have/Get someone do something = Organise/arrange for someone to do something.

Otra: Le llevé los taxes a mi contable para que...


----------



## airelibre

I know well that translation between languages is not an exact science, but I'm sure there is a closer translation for this phrase than just excluding the 'I had' part of it, which is problematic. 
How about, 'dispuse que mi contable me hiciera la declaración'?


----------



## kotosquito

...if it means "I asked him and he did it", then why not just "Le pedI a mi contable que me hiciera la declaraciOn".  Queda entendido de que luego lo hizo, normalmente.  Como no, se dirIa que no.


----------



## gengo

airelibre said:


> I know well that translation between languages is not an exact science, but I'm sure there is a closer translation for this phrase than just excluding the 'I had' part of it, which is problematic.
> How about, 'dispuse que mi contable me hiciera la declaración'?



I think you're on a Quixotic quest.  There is no need to form the sentence that way in Spanish, unless the context dictates it.  You haven't told us the exact context, but I imagine the following.

-Have you done your taxes yet?
-No, but I always have my accountant do them.
_-No, pero siempre me lo hace/prepara/etc. mi contable._

In such a case, I don't see any loss of meaning, so nothing is problematic.


----------



## airelibre

It is certainly quixotic. I will probably never need to say this sentence, but it is just my stubborn curiosity pushing me forward. I don't therefore have a specific context in mind, but it certainly isn't "My accountant always does them". Something more like "Have you got your taxes done yet?" "I had/got my accountant (to) do them last week". Ie, "my accountant did them last week" could mean he just did it on a whim, without any input from the employer.

I now think "ask someone to do something is the best option". Have s/one do s/thing is slightly posh language, so I can imagine a lord saying to his butler "have him wait at the door for me". In this case the meaning is the same as "pidele que me espere a la puerta", so - thanks to *kotosquito* - le pedí al contable... seems the best option.

Nevertheless is "dispuse..." correct?


----------



## anipo

"Dispuse" would translate as "I arranged", as also would "arreglé".
 "Dispuse que mi contador prepare mi declaración impositiva". "Arreglé que mi contador prepare mi declaración impositiva":"I arranged for my accountant to..."
Maybe this really is the nearest you can get to "have X do Y".
And yet "dispuse" sounds to me a little bit harsher, or maybe "bossier" than in English.
So maybe "arreglé"?


----------



## kotosquito

Or, again, "Me las arreglE/he arreglado"


----------



## Mirlo

gengo said:


> I think you're on a Quixotic quest.  There is no need to form the sentence that way in Spanish, unless the context dictates it.  You haven't told us the exact context, but I imagine the following.
> 
> -Have you done your taxes yet?
> -No, but I always have my accountant do them.
> _-No, pero siempre me lo hace/prepara/etc. mi contable._
> 
> In such a case, I don't see any loss of meaning, so nothing is problematic.


That's what I think...also!!!


----------



## Seikun

According toan explanation I found on other website:

Have + person + verb

*This construction means "to give someone the responsibility to do something."*

Then

I *had the mechanic check* my brakes.
_I asked the mechanic to check the brakes._


----------



## airelibre

Seikun said:


> According toan explanation I found on other website:
> 
> Have + person + verb
> 
> *This construction means "to give someone the responsibility to do something."*
> 
> Then
> 
> I *had the mechanic check* my brakes.
> _I asked the mechanic to check the brakes._



Ask someone to do something =/= Give someone the responsibility to do something.


----------



## kotosquito

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> In my neighbourhood, one way to express that idea, that action, is by using the verb "poner", e.g. "puse a mi abogado a trabajar en eso", "puse a mi contador a trabajar en eso" (colloquial speech and probably classifies as a regional use.)



? Se oye esto en cualquier otra parte?


----------



## Bark

kotosquito said:


> ? Se oye esto en cualquier otra parte?



Yes, it is a common way of saying it, at least in Spain.

Regards,

Bark


----------



## ic/ego

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> In my neighbourhood, one way to express that idea, that action, is by using the verb "poner", e.g. "puse a mi abogado a trabajar en eso", "puse a mi contador a trabajar en eso" (colloquial speech and probably classifies as a regional use.)



I don't recall coming across that expression when I was in Uruguay (I never had much reason to hear it), but I do come across it regularly when speaking to Mexican parents of schoolchildren here in the United States.  Since Mexican Spanish and Uruguayan Spanish rarely, if ever, agree without also including a large portion of the rest of Latin America, I suspect the expression is not a regionalism at all, but a general way of speaking.  I had never actually noticed the correspondence you pointed out and have never interpreted "pongo a mi hijo a hacer tal cosa" as "I have my child do such and such", but I will now.

Thanks!


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hi, ic/ego. After what you have said, I’m not sure anymore... I have lived many years abroad, mainly in Colombia, so my Spanish has been influenced (infiltrated, permeated, contaminated... I don’t know which is the right verb, not even in Spanish) by many expressions which are not so common in my homeland. I enjoy being part of this forum, but obviously this also increases the likelihood of one's own language being influenced by people from other Spanish-speaking countries.  I’m sending a PM to duvija, a dear fellow countrywoman of mine who lives in Chicago, inviting her to post a comment here, so hopefully  we can have another opinion.


----------



## duvija

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Hi, ic/ego. After what you have said, I’m not sure anymore... I have lived many years abroad, mainly in Colombia, so my Spanish has been influenced (infiltrated, permeated, contaminated... I don’t know which is the right verb, not even in Spanish) by many expressions which are not so common in my homeland. I enjoy being part of this forum, but obviously this also increases the likelihood of one's own language being influenced by people from other Spanish-speaking countries.  I’m sending a PM to duvija, a dear fellow countrywoman of mine who lives in Chicago, inviting her to post a comment here, so hopefully  we can have another opinion.




Affirmative. Very common.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Gracias, duvi.


----------



## UltiMATE jugador

Bark said:


> Yes, it is a common way of saying it, at least in Spain.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Bark



Pero esto de "poner" ¿se puede decir también con cosas que uno hace que no son de trabajo (o de mano de obra física)? Doy los siguientes ejemplos para ver qué os parece...

"Manana no puedo recoger a los niños porque tengo que ver al dentista, así que *pondré* a mi padre a hacerlo."
"No puedo leer los ingredientes de este libro de recetas porque están en francés, así que siempre le *pongo* a mi hijo a leérmelos cuando está en casa."​Mil gracias.


----------



## Aguas Claras

UltiMATE jugador said:


> Pero esto de "poner" ¿se puede decir también con cosas que uno hace que no son de trabajo (o de mano de obra física)? Doy los siguientes ejemplos para ver qué os parece...
> 
> "Manana no puedo recoger a los niños porque tengo que ver al dentista, así que *pondré* a mi padre a hacerlo."
> "No puedo leer los ingredientes de este libro de recetas porque están en francés, así que siempre le pongo a mi hijo a leérmelos cuando está en casa."​Mil gracias.


A mi me suenan raros estos ejemplos. En España, en estas frases, casi podrías decir "haré que mi padre lo haga" o "hago que mi hijo los lea". Pero lo más normal es decir "pediré a mi padre/hijo/... que ....". Creo yo.


----------



## UltiMATE jugador

Aguas Claras said:


> A mi me suenan raros estos ejemplos. En España, en estas frases, casi podrías decir "haré que mi padre lo haga" o "hago que mi hijo los lea". Pero lo más normal es decir "pediré a mi padre/hijo/... que ....". Creo yo.



Bueno, Aguas Claras, intersante que Bark dice que en España sí mientras que tú no.

Entre "hacer" y "pedir", creo que voy a optar por "hacer".  La cosa es que "*have*" en este sentido es diferente de pedir, porque "pedir" no indica que la persona va(ya?) a hacer (sino solamente que le has preguntado si puede hacerlo), mientras que "*have*" implica que la persona sí lo va a hacer, que estás seguro de que lo hará. Por ejemplo, en inglés:

"I'll ask ("*pedir*") my sister to pick you up tomorrow from the airport"----> En este case, sigo sin saber si realmente tengo transporte del aeropuerto mañana.
"I have ("*hacer??*") my sister pick you up tomorrow from the airport"----> En este caso, ya me puedo relajar porque *estoy seguro* de que la hermana de mi amigo me va a recoger en aeropuerto.​
y eso me lleva a próxima pregunta ¿o qué les parece "_*asegurarse*_ de que + subjuntivo"?


----------



## kotosquito

UltiMATE jugador said:


> Bueno, Aguas Claras, intersante que Bark dice que en España sí mientras que tú no.
> 
> Entre "hacer" y "pedir", creo que voy a optar por "hacer".  La cosa es que "*have*" en este sentido es diferente de pedir, porque "pedir" no indica que la persona va(ya?) a hacer (sino solamente que le has preguntado si puede hacerlo), mientras que "*have*" implica que la persona sí lo va a hacer, que estás seguro de que lo hará. Por ejemplo, en inglés:
> 
> "I'll ask ("*pedir*") my sister to pick you up tomorrow from the airport"----> En este case, sigo sin saber si realmente tengo transporte del aeropuerto mañana.
> "I have ("*hacer??*") my sister pick you up tomorrow from the airport"----> En este caso, ya me puedo relajar porque *estoy seguro* de que la hermana de mi amigo me va a recoger en aeropuerto.​
> y eso me lleva a próxima pregunta ¿o qué les parece "_*asegurarse*_ de que + subjuntivo"?



Bueno, a mí me parece que eso de que "pedir" no implica certitud depende del contexto.  Por ejemplo, si un usa el presente simple/el imperfecto para indicar una acción que ocurre/ocurría habitualmente, me parece que se pierde el elemento de incertitud que implica el subjuntivo y se entiende que el a quien se le pide que haga la acción, lo hace/hacía.

¿La declaración impositiva?  (De costumbre) le pido que la haga/le pedía que la hiciera el contador.
My taxes?  (Usually) I have/had my accountant do them.

En este caso, el pedir, expresado en un tiempo que indica una verdad general y recurrente, se equivale a llevar la acción a cabo (Le pido que la hace--y siempre la hace).  Pero en el caso de peticiones más paticulares, no habituales, que ocurren nada más una vez, tal vez no se puede usar pedir por la tez imborrable de incertitud:

Le voy a pedir al contador que la haga si tiene tiempo/Le pedí que al contador que la hiciera si tenía tiempo . 
(Puede que la haga/Podía que la hiciera, o no)
I'm going to ask/I asked my accountant to do it.  
(He may or may not/may have or may not have)

..En este caso se pierde el sentido de "I had him do it" en la incertitud del subjuntivo y la falta de acción habitual.  "Have him do it" implica, después de todo, que sí se va a llevar a cabo la acción dada.

La cuestión, cuya respuesta todavía me parece incierta ya que los españoles no se ponen de acuerdo, y los latinoamericanos se ven opinando que tal vez la expresión "ponerle a alguien a hacer algo" no sea universal en su territorio, es si, en la misma situación y contexto en la cual el anglohablante dice "I had/will have him do it", el hispanohablante tendrá la tendencia de decir "le puse/pondré a hacerlo" o "le pedí/pediré que lo hiciera", o bien, más simplemente "él me lo hizo/hará".  ¿O tal vez eso de _pedir_ sea más común en el caso de acciones de constumbre para expresar esta idea, como yo suponía arriba? "Le pido que lo haga"..."Le pedía que lo hiciera".  Lo uruguayos han dicho que se oye mucho esto de "ponerle a alguien a hacer"--¿pero si es la frase MÁS común para expresar que se le ha entregado la responsabilidad de hacer algo a otro? Parecen todos estar de acuerdo en que "le hice que lo hiciera" suena demasiado fuerte, ¿no?  

Para clarificar, "to have someone do something" denota que se le pide que lo haga, que no hay duda de que lo hace, y que las dos personas implicadas tienen una relación que permite que uno le haga este trabajo o favor al otro, como cuestión de rutina o de estar uno dispuesto (por la relación, o sea personal o profesional).


----------



## Aguas Claras

kotosquito said:


> Bueno, a mí me parece que eso de que "pedir" no implica certitud depende del contexto.  Por ejemplo, si un usa el presente simple/el imperfecto para indicar una acción que ocurre/ocurría habitualmente, me parece que se pierde el elemento de incertitud que implica el subjuntivo y se entiende que el a quien se le pide que haga la acción, lo hace/hacía.
> 
> ¿La declaración impositiva?  (De costumbre) le pido que la haga/le pedía que la hiciera el contador.
> My taxes?  (Usually) I have/had my accountant do them.
> 
> En este caso, el pedir, expresado en un tiempo que indica una verdad general y recurrente, se equivale a llevar la acción a cabo (Le pido que la hace--y siempre la hace).  Pero en el caso de peticiones más paticulares, no habituales, que ocurren nada más una vez, tal vez no se puede usar pedir por la tez imborrable de incertitud:
> 
> Le voy a pedir al contador que la haga si tiene tiempo/Le pedí que al contador que la hiciera si tenía tiempo .
> (Puede que la haga/Podía que la hiciera, o no)
> I'm going to ask/I asked my accountant to do it.
> (He may or may not/may have or may not have)
> 
> ..En este caso se pierde el sentido de "I had him do it" en la incertitud del subjuntivo y la falta de acción habitual.  "Have him do it" implica, después de todo, que sí se va a llevar a cabo la acción dada.
> 
> La cuestión, cuya respuesta todavía me parece incierta ya que los españoles no se ponen de acuerdo, y los latinoamericanos se ven opinando que tal vez la expresión "ponerle a alguien a hacer algo" no sea universal en su territorio, es si, en la misma situación y contexto en la cual el anglohablante dice "I had/will have him do it", el hispanohablante tendrá la tendencia de decir "le puse/pondré a hacerlo" o "le pedí/pediré que lo hiciera", o bien, más simplemente "él me lo hizo/hará".  ¿O tal vez eso de _pedir_ sea más común en el caso de acciones de constumbre para expresar esta idea, como yo suponía arriba? "Le pido que lo haga"..."Le pedía que lo hiciera".  Lo uruguayos han dicho que se oye mucho esto de "ponerle a alguien a hacer"--¿pero si es la frase MÁS común para expresar que se le ha entregado la responsabilidad de hacer algo a otro? Parecen todos estar de acuerdo en que "le hice que lo hiciera" suena demasiado fuerte, ¿no?
> 
> Para clarificar, "to have someone do something" denota que se le pide que lo haga, que no hay duda de que lo hace, y que las dos personas implicadas tienen una relación que permite que uno le haga este trabajo o favor al otro, como cuestión de rutina o de estar uno dispuesto (por la relación, o sea personal o profesional).


Lo que no tengo claro es por qué me suena bien "hacer" en tus últimos dos ejemplos pero no en "I had my accountant do my taxes". Quizá por el grado de familiaridad entre las personas.

Y, por cierto, "poner alguien a hacer algo", creo que el matiz es distinto. Primero, porque tiene una sugerencia de jerarquía (no llega a ser "mandar" pero casi). Y segundo, porque creo se refiere directamente a la acción, no al resultado. Es decir, "puse a mi hijo a cortar el césped" me hace pensar en el hijo cortando el césped. "Hice que mi hijo cortara el césped" me hace pensar en el césped ya cortado. Y, tercero, porque es más inmediato. Como cuando dices "voy a ponerme a hacerlo" con el significado de "I'm going to do it now" (o "I'm going to get on with it").

Ahora bien, con el contable y los impuestos, diría "pedí a mi contable que hiciera mis impuestos" o "dije al contable que hiciera mis impuestos" o "le encargué al contable que hiciera mis impuestos".


----------



## UltiMATE jugador

Aguas Claras said:


> Lo que no tengo claro es por qué me suena bien "hacer" en tus últimos dos ejemplos pero no en "I had my accountant do my taxes". Quizá por el grado de familiaridad entre las personas.
> 
> Y, por cierto, "poner alguien a hacer algo", creo que el matiz es distinto. Primero, porque tiene una sugerencia de jerarquía (no llega a ser "mandar" pero casi). Y segundo, porque creo se refiere directamente a la acción, no al resultado. Es decir, "puse a mi hijo a cortar el césped" me hace pensar en el hijo cortando el césped. "Hice que mi hijo cortara el césped" me hace pensar en el césped ya cortado. Y, tercero, porque es más inmediato. Como cuando dices "voy a ponerme a hacerlo" con el significado de "I'm going to do it now" (o "I'm going to get on with it").
> 
> Ahora bien, con el contable y los impuestos, diría "pedí a mi contable que hiciera mis impuestos" o "dije al contable que hiciera mis impuestos" o "le encargué al contable que hiciera mis impuestos".



Sorry, Aguas Claras but I have to ask: is your native language Spain Spanish or UK English?


----------



## Parnaso

Una observación:
"Yo todos los años hago que una agencia me revise la declaración".


----------



## Aguas Claras

UltiMATE jugador said:


> Sorry, Aguas Claras but I have to ask: is your native language Spain Spanish or UK English?


As I clearly state, UK English. 39 years in Spain.


----------



## forever_learner

Si puedo poner mi granito de arena, creo que no necesariamente siempre tendríamos que usar la misma palabra en español para idéntico término en inglés.

Yendo a la parte práctica: si quiero enfatizar _a quién_ se lo pedí, puedo usar el verbo "_pedir_" o incluso "_encargar_", "_asignar_". Si, en cambio, me preocupa que se sepa que efectivamente _fue realizado_, puedo decir "me aseguré de que... ".

Espero que sea de ayuda. Y si estoy equivocado, no me ofendería que me lo marquen, así aprendo.


----------



## Parnaso

En estos casos el contexto es fundamental, Y además las personas utilizamos los
códigos de comunicación (idiomas) sin mucha reflexión. Ni siquiera los académicos.
Me atrevo a poner un ejemplo de diferencia en la intención:
"Cuando llegúe a Mauthausen ME PUSIERON a subir piedras enormes".
"Este hijo mío ... Ayer LE PUSE a cortar el césped y a los diez minutos ya
se había ido". Evidentemente, mi casa no es un campo de concentración.

Por otra parte, precaución al usar ciertos verbos en todos los idiomas. Hay
algunos que pueden volver loco a cualquiera. En castellano, "poner" es uno
de ellos.
En cuanto ala oración original, ¿qué problema hay con "hice que mi contable
gestionara(tramitara) mis impuestos"?.


----------



## iribela

Aguas Claras said:


> "le encargué " .



Yo diría 'le encargué a mi contador que me preparara la declaración de impuestos'


----------



## kotosquito

_Me aseguré de que_....más subjuntivo, ¿verdad?  Me aseguré de que lo _haga_.  A mí me suena bien, ya que la acción no queda realizada todavía.  "Y en este caso _asegurarse de que _es un verbo de influencia.  Pero en inglés, esta frase más bien se traduce con "I'll make sure he does it." y no "I'll have him do it."

Parnaso, en tu ejemplo 
"Este hijo mío ... Ayer LE PUSE a cortar el césped y a los diez minutos ya
se había ido"....El hijo NO cortó el césped, ¿verdad? Pues entonces la traducción sería:

"I put him on cutting the grass/I told him to cut the grass, and in ten minutes he was gone."  O sea que yo le encargué que cortara el césped, pero no lo hizo.  Si se dice "I had him cut the grass", especialmente en el pasado, queda realizado el quehacer.  Cuando se dice "I'll have him cut the grass.", no se está diciendo que se haya hecho todavía, pero sí se asume que se hará.

En cuanto ala oración original, ¿qué problema hay con "hice que mi contable
gestionara(tramitara) mis impuestos"?...Entonces, Parnaso, ¿qué diferencia habría entre la traducción para "I had my account do the taxes" y  "I MADE my account do the taxes."?  Ya que la segunda oración implica la aplicación de alguna fuerza u obligación, es más fuerte, y dudo que se traduzcan igual.  

Aguas Claras, "to have someone do something" en inglés puede tener una sugerencia de jerarquía, y puede que no.  "I'll have my friend call you."  Lo preciso para usar la frase es alguna relación, algún compromiso entre el que pide y el a quien lo pide.  Y tengo una dudita de que "I'll have my friend call you." se traduzca "le encargaré a mi amigo que te llame."  ¿Estás diciendo que, en castellano, "poner alguien a hacer algo" siempre tiene tal sugerencia--de jerarquía?  ¿No podría referirse en absoluto a un trato entre amigos?


----------



## kotosquito

Bueno, hispanohablantes nativos, voy a pedirles que voten.  Abajo hay todas las posibilidades propuestas, a veces yo las cambié al tiempo del pasado ya que la frase original no es del presente.

'I had my accountant do my taxes'?" (I me la hizo)

Yo dejé que mi contable hiciera la declaración/liquidación" 
" A mí la declaración me la hacía mi contable"
"*Hice que* mi contable me hiciera la declaración de la renta".
"puse a mi contador a trabajar en eso" 
"Le hice al contable preparar la declaraciOn."
"Mi declaración la hizo el contable por mí".
Le llevé los taxes a mi contable para que me los preparara... 
'dispuse que mi contable me hiciera la declaración'?
"Le pedí a mi contable que me hiciera la declaración"_
siempre me lo hacía/preparabas/etc. mi contable._
"Dispuse que mi contador preparara mi declaración impositiva". 
"Arreglé que mi contador prepare mi declaración impositiva"
Me las arreglé para que mi contador me la hicierra" 
"le encargué al contable que hiciera mis impuestos"
"Yo todos los años hacía que una agencia me revisara la declaración".


----------

